# Lapierre X Control 310 Lady für Marathon und Touren?



## chayenne06 (15. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin am überlegen mir ein x control 310 Lady zu holen... 
eignet es sich für Marathon/Rennen und auch für den saison gebrauch  
also auch zum touren fahren? 

möchte nämlich ein bike mit ca. 100mm federweg um damit 2 bis mehrere marathons mitfahren zu können, aber auch ein bike dass dann für den rest des jahres (schließlich bin ich erst am anfangen mit marathons fahren...) super genutzt werden kann. 

was meint ihr? danke für eure infos!


----------



## TomTom75 (15. März 2010)

Hallo Ramona,
die Eierlegendewollmilchsau wirst Du wahrscheinlich nicht finden.
Heißt....entweder ein Bike für den Renneinsatz das allein schon von der Geometrie auf reinen Vortrieb ausgelegt ist oder halt einen schönen
Tourer von dem man dich nicht nach 4 Stunden runter heben muß weil Du völlig unentspannt bist. 
Du mußt halt für dich entscheiden was Du vor hast und da danach richtet sich auch dein neues MTB.
Geht deine Zielsetzung stur in Richtung Wettkampf (mehr als 6 große Marathon´s pro Jahr) wo Du auch vorne dabei sein willst dann gibt es sicherlich andere Räder wie das X-Control.
Willst Du ein Bike mit dem Du hauptächlich Touren, AlpX etc. fahren willst aber auch ab und zu mal an einem Rennen teilnehmen möchtest (und das nicht mit stumpfer Waffe !!!) dann ist das Lapierre 1A !! Mit der Rahmengeometrie und der Ausstattung ist meiner Meinung nach beides sehr gut möglich und einfach ein rundum sorglos Paket.
Ich selber habe die Entscheidung das X-Control 310 gekauft zu haben nie bereut.
Meine Frau fährt übrigens das 310 in der Lady Ausführung. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (15. März 2010)

hi hi,
das mit der wollmilchsau hab ich schon im anderen thread zu hören bekommen. ist mir klar dass ich kein bike finde das alles kann!!
wo hat deine frau denn das lapierre gekauft? ist sie zufrieden damit? was fährt sie so?

danke für deine info!


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. März 2010)

Am besten, du setzt dich einfach mal drauf. Der erste Eindruck trügt nie. Bist leider derbe weit weg, sonst hätte ich dir bei uns ne Probefahrt angeboten. Steht das Ding denn nirgendwo in deiner Gegend rum?


----------



## chayenne06 (15. März 2010)

@papa midnight

das hab ich mitbekommen dass bei dir in bielefeld eins rum steht. 
leider viel zu weit weg... 
muss mich morgen mal umhören/telefonieren, welcher händler in meiner "nähe" eins vor ort hätte. 
ohne probefahren geht gar nichts. 
danke für die infos!


----------



## snowmaxx (15. März 2010)

Hallo Ramona,

zwar nicht direkt in Rosenheim, aber in 20 bis 40 Minuten erreichbar:

Fun Sports in Holzkirchen hat schon 2010er X-Controls da, z.B. das 310 oder 410. Ob das 310 L verfügbar ist, wäre dort zu erfragen.
Tel.: 08024 - 48414

Das Radleck in Höhenkirchen wird in den nächsten Tagen ebenfalls die neuen 2010er Bikes bekommen, auch diverse X-Controls. Einfach mal nachfragen, ob das 310 L auch dabei ist.
Tel.: 08102-1415

Gruß
Markus


----------



## chayenne06 (15. März 2010)

super vielen dank für die info!
hätte mich morgen einfach mal an die händler liste gesetzt und rum telefoniert. aber so hab ich gleich 2 anlaufstellen  
danke!


----------



## TomTom75 (15. März 2010)

@Ramona

Wir haben das Glück das unser örtlicher Fahrradhändler die schönen
Lapierre Räder im Sortiment hat. 
Meine Frau ist mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden. Sie ist allerdings "nur" die
Waldautobahnbezwingerin. Noch!

Gruß
Thomas

.....der mit seinem X-Control auch mal ganz gerne abseits der "Piste" fährt


----------



## eviltubbie (16. März 2010)

@Ramona

Mein Händler in Ampfing sollte es auch lagernd haben, ruf Ihn mal an http://www.stefans-bikeladen.de/


----------



## chayenne06 (12. Juni 2010)

so es ist geschafft 
habe es mir nun heute geholt, das neue lapierre lady ;-)


dann kanns jetzt abgehen!!


----------

